# Can anyone confirm this....



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

I was just reading through the language requirements for Germany and came across this....

http://www.australien.diplo.de/cont...sammenfuehrungEhepartnerDeutschkenntnisse.pdf



> Are there exceptions?
> Yes. You do not have to prove any knowledge of German, as a rule, if
> one of the following statements applies
> 
> ...


My husband is a citizen of Australia (and UK and Germany)

Not that I don't want to learn the language I do but it just means I don't have to pay the fee wanted here I'll start by learning online first then pay to further my language skills.....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't have the definitive answer for you, however if your husband is a German citizen, that will probably take precedence over any other nationality he holds and you'll be held to the requirements for the spouse of a German national. In general, that's how it works within the EU.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

brianna said:


> I was just reading through the language requirements for Germany and came across this....
> 
> http://www.australien.diplo.de/cont...sammenfuehrungEhepartnerDeutschkenntnisse.pdf
> 
> ...


There was a relatively recent judgement regarding this and as you are quoting an official publication of the federal government, I guess that this is the implementation of the judgement.

As I understand it, this only exempts you from showing basic German language skills when applying for the entry visa or in your case when first applying for the residence permit in Germany.

I am not sure how, if at all, this changes things regarding the integration course. They might well ask you to show language certificates when you apply for the second residence permit after a year.


----------



## brianna (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks ALKB, that helps as I said it's not that I don't want to learn because I really do but I just would prefer to learn the basics on my own/through online courses that don't cost to much and then pay for a more indepths course later....


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

brianna said:


> Thanks ALKB, that helps as I said it's not that I don't want to learn because I really do but I just would prefer to learn the basics on my own/through online courses that don't cost to much and then pay for a more indepths course later....


The good bit about the integration course (should you be obligated to attend one) is, that you only have to pay a tiny part of the cost yourself, the rest is subsidised. AND if you pass the final exam you can ask for all the money you paid to be reimbursed.

Integration courses - Berlin.de

Do you have a university degree?

If yes, you might get an exemption.


----------

